
Interview with entrepreneur turned venture capitalist Josh Kopelman - jasonlbaptiste
http://obsessedtv.com/2009/06/samantha-ettus-interviews-venture-capitalist-josh-kopelman/
======
cera
This is a great story of Josh's career and worth watching. Especially the
first 15 minutes which are stories I'd never heard before (and I live in
Philadelphia).

I second his comments that Philadelphia is a fantastic place to live/work as
an entrepreneur. The tech/startup community is humble, helpful, and extremely
tight. This community combined with the art, history, and diversity of
Philadelphia make it an awesome place to live.

